# Good Locality in Berlin For Indian



## nfs99

Hi All,

I just received an offer from a German Firm located in Berlin (Prenzlauer Berg Area). Are there any localities in Berlin which have indian communities? I am planing to move, I am a single male, dark skinned, I am worried about the concerns of racism. I would prefer a safe locality.


----------



## ALKB

nfs99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received an offer from a German Firm located in Berlin (Prenzlauer Berg Area). Are there any localities in Berlin which have indian communities? I am planing to move, I am a single male, dark skinned, I am worried about the concerns of racism. I would prefer a safe locality.


There are about 2600 Indian nationals in Berlin. In a city of about 4 million that's a drop in the ocean, I am unaware of any Indian community as such. At least in terms of geography.

There are a few Indian shops in Neukölln and Kreuzberg and a few Pakistani Shops in Wedding, then a shop here or there dotted all over the place. 

Neukölln is a traditional working class district that has become somewhat fashionable in recent years. Wedding is a traditional working class district that is not quite a fashionable.

If you earn well, you might actually want to stay in Prenzlauer Berg near your work. It's a bit of a pricey hipster place (although they seem to be getting older and settling down with families now), very international (you might have trouble meeting somebody who is actually from Berlin) but I am sure it's a very pleasant place to live, particularly as an expat. My Dutch friend would never live anywhere else in Berlin.

There are certain areas in Berlin that would most probably be completely fine to live in, but I would not - my husband is originally from Pakistan and there are certain districts that I completely discount for living. Partly because Turkish friends of mine have expressed their unease when visiting there, partly because I am a West Berlin girl and somehow we still tend to stay on 'our' side of the no longer existing wall. Culture shock and all that 

Saying this, it really also depends on the individual street, which doesn't make it easier for you to decide on whether to live there or not. Also, there is no guarantee never to encounter any racist idiots elsewhere. My husband had only one rather uncomfortable situation in 12 years.

Let's just say that you might want to carefully view the location of a flat in the following areas before committing to renting: Lichtenberg, Schöneweide, Treptow, Köpenick, Marzahn, Hohenschönhausen


----------



## Nononymous

It's really hard for me to give general advice on this (particularly as a Canadian male who looks like every German stereotype) but as a general rule you might want to avoid the far northeast - the districts in the former East Berlin that are not central or gentrified. 

Possibly okay: all of the former West Berlin; Prenzlauer Berg, Pankow, Mitte and Friedrichshain in the former East.

Possibly less okay: the list in the previous post.

That being said, you can find crappy, nasty streets in the west too - there are parts of Wedding and Neukölln and even Schöneberg where I'd prefer not to live. And probably places and times anywhere in the city where bad situations can happen - it's perhaps not a great idea for anyone, regardless of skin colour, to hang about Alex in the middle of the night on a weekend, as you might encounter packs of drunken males - and no particular correlation between ethnicity and aggression for that demographic.


----------



## Tellus

nfs99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received an offer from a German Firm located in Berlin (Prenzlauer Berg Area). Are there any localities in Berlin which have indian communities? I am planing to move, I am a single male, dark skinned, I am worried about the concerns of racism. I would prefer a safe locality.


LOL, but no need for worries about racism in Berlin. It 's a melting pot of nationalities.
Used to live in Berlin and got my familiy there ( Berliner for five centuries ), didn 't ever heard about racism. 
They live in Wedding, Neukölln, Schöneberg within hundredthousends of Muslims, Christians, Hindus whatever...no problem at all.
Sometimes when visit Berlin again I feel like an alien at Gesundbrunnen in Wedding.


----------



## nfs99

@all,

Thanks a lot for your views, that was definitely reassuring. My initial concerns were a bit exaggerated, since I stayed in East berlin for a couple of days, and didn't visit the west. But having now visited a few parts of the Western side, I feel lot more confident. (The looks of buildings definitely make a lot of difference in perception).


----------



## Nishantde

Congrats!!! I will suggest you stay in wedding. Lot of people from all the parts of the world. You have cheap rentals and cheap restaurants.
Very quite and nice and friendly people.
And you will never face any racism in Berlin and in whole of Germany. 
Berlin is great.
I have been to Berlin many times and this is my personal exp.
I am also looking for Job in Germany can you help me with it. Please.


----------



## despaired

I think I would also suggest you to have a closer look at Friedrichshain and Prenzlauer Berg. They are somewhat the most upcoming areas. 

Wedding and places have a higher number of people with immigration background ( though primarily Turkish and Arab)


----------



## g_tat

@nsf99 

Congrats for the job. My face to face interview is also scheduled in Berlin next week . Can u give me an idea that what kind of questions they ask on face 2 face interview ? Is there something special which I have to keep in mind ? 

previously , on skype I was interviewed by Senior manager of the project. Now he like me to be interviewed with his boss .. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sonnesanne79

Hi nfs99, 

congrats for the job! you will find out that Berlin is a very friendly and open city. I think the areas you especially should look for are: Lichtenberg, Schöneweide and Hohenschönhausen. But it depends on your budget as well. If you looking for a low budget environment go to Kreuzberg, which is a young and pulsing area.

Good luck! 

SonneSanne


----------



## sonnesanne79

p.s.: Speak with your local broker


----------

